# Back home after surgery



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Had my thyroid removed yesterday evening due to papillary cancer. Actually not feeling bad. I ate real food all day and can swallow with no problem and no pain except when I try to talk too much. I have no problem moving my neck either. I am pretty shocked. The cancer was attached to my vocal cord which made it kind of tricky for the doctor. 
Thank you to all that answer our many questions and concerns. I felt very knowledgeable and in control when I went in.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Welcome home!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Take care of yourself


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome news! Welcome to the "no thyroid" club, lol!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So so glad you are home. And what a blessing that you do not feel too bad. Now you just do what the doctor says to do and take it easy. After what you have been through; you deserve all the "pampering" you can get!

Sending gentle hugs your way!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

All the best for your future recovery onwards n upwards xx


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Path results are in...forgive me because I have a sinus infection and am practically deaf so didnt hear much but what I did hear was "everythings ok"..."hyperactive"..."folicular"..."uneven"...."theres no cancer"...."put bio oil on your scar"...and "we dont need to see you again" hahaha n I ran out of there like my ass was on fire in floods of happy tears!!!!! I assume what she was trying to tell me was in technical terms is I think it was a solitary toxic ademona lol...I think ....she will forward notes to my GP...so I will chase up with them in a week or so and find out exactly what was said....but the main good news is its cancer free and doant need further treatment or follow up!!!!!! Thank you all for your support and encouragment...love and light to all xxxx arty0045:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Woot!! Congrats


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry so sorry I posted it in wrong place ....


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Super news for you ! I know exactly how thrilling it is to have that 'all clear' info!  Hope you are continuing to feel well!


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. I am. It has been a little over two weeks and my scar is not really noticeable. Now just dreading RAI.


----------

